# Dog Boots???



## kirkg (Sep 20, 2010)

My GSP tore a piece of the outer layer of skin, the tough part, off both of his front paws and I would like to get a good pair of boots for future use....plus I'll be heading to S. Texas this year and heard it would be wise to have a pair handy.

Any experience with boots out there?  I last bought some for my lab 15 years ago.  I think they were the rubber type and worked OK on the oyster beds in on the TX coast.

Has anyone tried these     http://www.gundogsupply.com/-bark-n-boots-grip-trex-dog-boots-black.html


He usually has good stuff, but I'm concerned about these coming off in the field.


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 21, 2010)

we use motorcycle tire tubes split on the ends and taped around the leg.  About 10% of the cost of those boots and won't come off.  Good for cactus, sharp rock or snow/ice.  Dogs walk around funny at first but they will get used to it.  


some know-it-alls will make fun of you for running dogs with boots but their dogs will be the ones stopping to lick the ice off or pick the cactus out...


----------



## kirkg (Sep 21, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> we use motorcycle tire tubes split on the ends and taped arpund the leg.  About 10% of the cost of those boots and won't come off.  Good for cactus, sharp rock or snow/ice.  Dogs walk aroun funny at first but they wll get used to it.
> 
> 
> some know-it-alls will make fun of you for running dogs with boots but their dogs will be the ones stopping to lick the ice off or pick the cactus out...



I would only use them in the right conditions....cactus, etc.  I just don't like seeing my dog limp around for no reason.  We had to run our duck dogs with them on the TX coast.  I've seen more than one bloody boat from a dog who's lost his bootie....no one laughs when that happens.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm going to Texas panhandle in Jan and inquired about the need for boots...Most of the guys , that have been going for years suggested "Jim's Boots" which you can also get @GDS...the boots are about a third the cost ($14.95/4)of "bark-n-boots (which I also looked at). They use duct taped to help keep them on , of which , you will still lose one occasionally ,but are easier to find if you get the "red "w/red duct tape!...Makes sense!
BTW....I googled "Iditarod dog booties"....figuring they new what would work the best..and guess what...the _majority_ of them used a denier cordura nylon boot!!....similar to the Jim's Boots...so thats what I'm going to try...FYI

Sam


----------



## Sant (Sep 21, 2010)

Wonder who that "know it all" could be? Hmmm.


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Sam H said:


> I'm going to Texas panhandle in Jan and inquired about the need for boots...Most of the guys , that have been going for years suggested "Jim's Boots" which you can also get @GDS...the boots are about a third the cost ($14.95/4)of "bark-n-boots (which I also looked at). They use duct taped to help keep them on , of which , you will still lose one occasionally ,but are easier to find if you get the "red "w/red duct tape!...Makes sense!
> BTW....I googled "Iditarod dog booties"....figuring they new what would work the best..and guess what...the _majority_ of them used a denier cordura nylon boot!!....similar to the Jim's Boots...so thats what I'm going to try...FYI
> 
> Sam



sounds like an affordable boot!  most of the ones you see are $40+.  

I think I made about 12 boots out of one motorcyle tube which cost $15.  

http://www.nefga.org/web/article20081013.php


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Sant said:


> Wonder who that "know it all" could be? Hmmm.



ahhh...there's lots of em out there...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sant said:


> Wonder who that "know it all" could be? Hmmm.



You get a dog yet?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> sounds like an affordable boot!  most of the ones you see are $40+.
> 
> I think I made about 12 boots out of one motorcyle tube which cost $15.
> 
> http://www.nefga.org/web/article20081013.php



I remember your dogs flopping around like ducks after you put those on....  Those Jim boots look good.  Get some duct tape and you will be in business.  Probably much lighter than the inner tubes.


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I remember your dogs flopping around like ducks after you put those on....  Those Jim boots look good.  Get some duct tape and you will be in business.  Probably much lighter than the inner tubes.



and i remember a brittany stopping every 5 minutes to lick her feet...

and what about that broken toe nail.  


they did flop around for the first 10 minutes or so...if i was going to use dog boots again i would start putting them on the dog a few weeks ahead of time to get them used to it...whatever the style of boot.


----------



## Sant (Sep 21, 2010)

No sir.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 21, 2010)

Nitram4891 said:


> I remember your dogs flopping around like ducks after you put those on....  Those Jim boots look good.  Get some duct tape and you will be in business.  Probably much lighter than the inner tubes.



And just thought,that they might be a little more _breathable_ too than inner tube??...
You got any thoughts on "being more breathable" Canebrake??


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sam H said:


> And just thought,that they might be a little more _breathable_ too than inner tube??...
> You got any thoughts on "being more breathable" Canebrake??



The inner tubes are actually breathable in the sense that the end is open which I thought would collect dirt and snow but I don't think it did.  The inner tubes worked great once the dogs got used to the them.  The first 30 minutes with them on though, those dogs were hilarious.   I'll have to try both and see what I think.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 21, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> and i remember a brittany stopping every 5 minutes to lick her feet...
> 
> and what about that broken toe nail.
> 
> ...



What you really needed to bring was a little doggy jacket Canebrake...


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 21, 2010)

haha...i knew that one was coming?


----------



## Canebrake (Sep 21, 2010)

Sam H said:


> And just thought,that they might be a little more _breathable_ too than inner tube??...
> You got any thoughts on "being more breathable" Canebrake??



breathable???  what, do you want UnderArmor to come out with a dog boot??? Maybe a PFG boot?

 The tube goes over their feet not their nose...see the link..its got step by step pictures for ya


----------



## Sam H (Sep 21, 2010)

Canebrake said:


> breathable???  what, do you want UnderArmor to come out with a dog boot??? Maybe a PFG boot?
> 
> The tube goes over their feet not their nose...see the link..its got step by step pictures for ya



Haha Canebrake you very funny man...veerryy funnyyy...BTW...they do have PFG nose covers!!Columbia just came out with them because PETA said the dogs nose's were getting sun burned


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 21, 2010)

What I ran on my GSP in Nebraska with ice, snow, and sand spurs was denier cordura nylon boot.  And yes duct tape them on as you can't get the velcro tight enough.


----------



## pine nut (Sep 21, 2010)

I have put "boots" made from terry cloth strips on my dog before to help.  I wrapped the foot of course not too tightly and used duct tape to secure them.  Dog sounded like a walking horse but did fineand was cheap.  Ihave tried some of leather and some of rubber.  The towel cloth worked just as well IMO.  This was in Nebraska.


----------



## Coach K (Sep 21, 2010)

kirkg said:


> My GSP tore a piece of the outer layer of skin, the tough part, off both of his front paws and I would like to get a good pair of boots for future use....plus I'll be heading to S. Texas this year and heard it would be wise to have a pair handy.
> 
> Any experience with boots out there?  I last bought some for my lab 15 years ago.  I think they were the rubber type and worked OK on the oyster beds in on the TX coast.
> 
> ...



The sand burrs can be tough.  Experienced them one time.  Just get you some cordura nylon boots for the dogs.  I use "Pad Heal" for torn/cracked pads.   Lion Country Supply has both available.  http://www.lcsupply.com/  May want to take a roll of athletic tape/duct tape for dog boots.  The dogs tend to throw them off when running.  I'm sure others have more to add.


----------



## Sam H (Sep 22, 2010)

BTW....Some guys said to "pre-condition" their pads with "Tuff foot" will also help....may be the pre cursor to "Pad Heel"...??


----------



## GTM142 (Sep 22, 2010)

Have been using Tuff foot for two weeks now, seems to be working good.  Dogs pads were dried out and starting to tear.  Using this stuff healed it pretty quickly, and now have produced a nice smooth pad.


----------



## Timberdoodle (Sep 28, 2010)

Try these folks.  I have used their boots before.  Get the ones with the elastic Velcro.  Also, Toughtek are coated, flexible, and truly tough.   Put Vetwrap or Coflex wrap over them to keep them from slipping off in the field - please don't use adhesive tape directly on hair.  

A very accessible price, and a choice of colors.

They are nice folks to speak to if you have any questions.

http://www.dogbooties.com/dogbooties.html


----------



## texasbirdhunter (Sep 28, 2010)

I have used booties on Sally for hunting around Texas.  The sand spurs are the worse early in the season and the courdra booties are enough to keep her from loading up with them.  It is painful to watch them run without protection.  They can't accomplish too much when they are hopping on everywhere on 2 legs or having to sit down an chew every 2 min.  
The courdra booties won't turn cactus and could actually trap a spine that will keep stabbing them so watch for hopping.  Those bark-n-boots look like they would work well but I think they will get thrown pretty quick.  

Here is a pic of Sally with her boots, notice the duct tape.


----------

